# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  This is NOT a firearm

## jmdrake

Mind = blown

----------


## Anti Globalist

ATF be like: "I don't know what a firearm is, I'm not an engineer."

----------


## pcosmar

Several states have rewritten laws to close the loophole. Originally classed as Antique or Curios. and NOT a Firearm.

I owned Black Powder on Parole. 12ga DB and 2 revolvers. Legally.

----------


## oyarde

Ya , no pernit was needed here for black powder revolvers so I sometimes carried a couple in the truck. In 13 more days there wont be any permits needed here

----------

